# Blätter erstellen



## Peter Klein (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Die Forumsuche half mir nicht wirklich weiter.
Hänge gerade dran, relativ schöne und einigermaßen realistische Blätter zu erstellen, son in der Art wie hier: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/31434176/

Wer kennt Tutorials dazu?

Peter


----------



## chritz tosh (4. Mai 2007)

Hmm. 
In Photoshop gibts schon mal passende Silhouetten unter "Eigene-Form-Werkzeuge". 
Färben, Verlauf, Lichtpunkte setzen, Adern zeichnen etc. und dann müsste/könnte das "einigermaßen" realistisch aussehen. 

Ein Tutorial kenn ich leider nicht, gerne aber genauere Anweisungen. 

Grüße, 
Chris


----------



## Peter Klein (4. Mai 2007)

Ja das weiss ich.

Ne ich hatte mal einige Tutorials damals in meinen Bookmarks gespeichert, aber die alten Bookmarks habe ich leider nicht mehr.

Da waren echt starke Sachen bei gewesen...naja ich muss wohl weiter suchen.


----------

